# WOO HOO!!!!!



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks to surfstryker and the rest of the people who been giving me advice on bass fishing. I went this morning and was freezing my butt off. But I just bought some black trick worms and wanted to try them out. I caught 2 bass and I ended up keep this one. I measured it and it was 20 inches


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice catch. Did you catch them in a river or a lake?

Charles Pensacola


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Catch , Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...:clap:clap Now tell us how you rigged the "Trick". I myself release all bass as I really don't care for them:bowdown, but love catching them. To each his own.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I hooked it how you told me tuna man. Thanks I really appreciate it. I didn't get hung up as much and it was the first time I hooked two bass in an hour.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *bigruss (1/22/2009)*I hooked it how you told me tuna man. Thanks I really appreciate it. I didn't get hung up as much and it was the first time I hooked two bass in an hour.




Where did you catch that at? I have been told there are plenty of bass up here in Northwest Florida but, I can't seem to find anything! I have pretty much given up on freshwater around here anymore. It doesn't help that none of my friends like to catch anything in freshwater! Nice job on the catch!


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I just went back to the lake about an hour ago and landed another nice bass. This will probably be the last bass I keep. I like the way they taste but I rather keep the fish in the lake to catch. The other bass is from this morning I had to include it.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Twinkie I caught them on a lake on base....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that we got you straighten out, and if you have a spot where you won't get hung up...try hooking the worm in the middle. Work it up and let it fall, works great from a boat tho.



> *bigruss (1/22/2009)*I hooked it how you told me tuna man. Thanks I really appreciate it. I didn't get hung up as much and it was the *first time I hooked two* *bass in an hour*.


Ummmm if you look at my pictures, Joe my *neighbor *(not to get confused with Joe the plumber) BOATED 57 in a hour + 15. Not counting hooked and thrown, or short bites.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I had two hits today and I guess maybe I was too late setting the hook when I brought it up it ate my 6 inch trick worm lol.. I was like what the heck.. This is all new to me so everything is exciting. Especially seeing the bass fly out of the water.Is it good to let them run around? because on all the bass shows I watch they crank the hell out of em...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bigruss (1/22/2009)*I had two hits today and I guess maybe I was too late setting the hook when I brought it up it ate my 6 inch trick worm lol.. I was like what the heck.. This is all new to me so everything is exciting. Especially seeing the bass fly out of the water.Is it good to let them run around? because on all the bass shows I watch they crank the hell out of em...


When $$$$$ is on the line, you would too, but since it isn't with me, I also like to see them run and jump. What size line are you using? Me I like 10# Power Pro (anything smaller is a bitch to use)with a 2' 4# leader.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL yeah I guess if money was on the line I would too haha. I am using 10lb hybrid yozuri


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey, nice fish Bigruss. (both of em) Glad it worked out. It sounds like your hooked now.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Yea I am still working on the patience part lol. Working the worm slow takes alot of it


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bigruss (1/22/2009)*Thanks. Yea I am still working on the patience part lol. Working the worm slow takes alot of it


This time of year...working slooooow yes. Warm weather no. Remember the fish will be slow and you need to let the worm hit bottom and wait about 30 seconds before working it. Most hits will be on the drop. Is that what you experienced on your last two?


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah they hit the worm when it was sitting on the bottom for about 5 or 6 seconds. I only wait about 10 seconds then twitch it back up. Do I need to wait longer?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Try times between 10 seconds and 30 seconds and make a notation which one works the best for your lake. Cool weather takes longer then warm weather. Which weather do you best get around in? Bass mostly stay deep this time of year. Also work the shallows where the sun has had time to warm up the water. Generally the west side and the East after 2pm.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job BR!!! Try getting some wigglers/crickets on a lite rod/reel to catch a few 4-6 inch bream fer live bait action brother!!!:clap:letsdrink:clap


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Big Russ, 

You are on it. Which base did you catch those at? I'm new to the area and would love to get a few Bass under my belt. Ket me know...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jason (1/22/2009)*Good job BR!!! Try getting some wigglers/crickets on a lite rod/reel to catch a few 4-6 inch bream fer live bait action brother!!!:clap:letsdrink:clap


Agree...put out a live bait w/float while working the worm. If you use live bait (bream) and a bass takes it, count to 10 and set the hook.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Does it matter what type of floater to use? Also what type of hook?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Were you fishing on the golf course on base? because thats the only place that I know of on base with fresh water. Ive never tried it before because im to preoccupied with fishing on the seawall but i would love to try it sometime


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Personally I like a slip float weighted /casting bubble, that way the float rest on the eye or close to it (depending if the bait is weighted) when casted. Now that circle hooks are out I'd think that they would be good. Haven't used live bait for Bass in years, in fact since circle hooks have been on the market. If pictures of either the float or bubble is needed I can supply later.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep. WOO HOO is right. 

Congrats.


----------



## BaitFL (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice catches. If you're really into learning some things about bass fishing you might want to check out these other forums: bassresource.com and bassboatcentral.com


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Russ,

I see ya are still the "bait catcher"

Nice bass.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Realtor (1/30/2009)*Russ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...






LOL hows it going Jim??? I seen you filling your boat up the other day off of blue angel.... If you need any "bait" let me know lol.


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

:clapNice fish they should be getting ready to eat alot especially if the temperature warms up...again nice catch:clap


----------

